# Opinions on 10 Wheel V-Rakes



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

I went rake shopping today after checking them out at the NFMS last month. After getting some numbers, I came away impressed with three different ones:

1. Bush Hog XLRR1022

2. New Holland Procart 1022

3. Sitrex QR10

All three are 10 wheel independent suspension-wheel rakes with single kickers, the ability to lock out one side, and the ability to pick up the front wheel when in heavy material and essentially turn it into a 8 wheel rake. On the bush hog, price is just under $7k & they have 0% financing for four years. NH is about $500 more, but also has the same financing plan. Sitrex is about $200 less than the BH, but they don't have any finance specials. Has anyone had any experience with these makes?

Whatever I go with, I'm sure it will be faster than my old JD 672 bar rake. It still works just fine & I plan to keep it as a backup and use it on some possible alfalfa ground in the future. But raking is the slowest part of my hay process right now & I need to speed it up. I tend to like the "medium duty" class of equipment and it looks like each of these would be a good match for my current balers (NH 644 round baler & CaseIH SB541 square baler).

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

First, check out the Bush Hog--they have been private labeling a lot of other firm's equipment--and see who the original manufacturer is.

Second, I don't know about the model you have in mind for sure, but several people hereabouts have had a problem with the New Holland rakes tipping over on hilly ground. May not be a problem in your area.

Ralph


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

All 3 are Sitrex if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the New Holland and Sitrex are are the same (as well as the "Titan" brand my NH dealer had in stock). The old style Bush Hog's were the same, but I think BH's current make up (circa 2016-2017) aren't made by Sitrex anymore. I'm not an expert on them - that's just my best guess based on my research over the last few weeks. I also looked over an Enorossi yesterday that was $1k less, but it certainly looked like there was $1k less steel on it, too. I think there are probably only 3-4 real makes out there & then just a bunch of assorted paint on them! The potential for parts availability is actually making me lean a little towards the NH as of this moment.

I guess the "flipping" issue is mostly a problem if trying to pick it up while on a side hill and turning? Most of my place is pretty flat except for two 5 acre fields. There is nothing too steep - my top-heavy Kuhns accumulator doesn't see to have issues with it, but is certainly something to think about, too.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

My dad bought a "BSR" series Bush Hog the year they went away from the Sitrex. I would not recommend one of those. I saw the new "XR" series Bush Hog the other week at my dealer and if Sitrex didn't build it Bush did a good job of copying. For me it would go back to dealer support. Looking at your photo I dont think flipping would be an issue. Happy shopping.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Have you looked at the Vermeer VR1022 Rake? I purchased one Last Fall, and I was very impressed, and very pleased, with mine. The versitility of the rake, was unreal, of all of the settings, from angle of the booms, and adjustments of the boom, to narrow, or widen the rake. 
Also, all was needed to turn the rake, into an 8 wheel rake, from a 10 wheel rake, was removing the center wheel assembly, all together, and moving the front tandem wheel assembly, back one spot on the boom,and your off to the races.
I also completed the rake, with purchasing the Center Kicker Kit, which I would highly recommend. It too, has the lockouts, so you can put either wing down, a d the center kicker, also has it's own lockout valve.
Also got it with 0% Interest Financing, for either 3, or 4 years, don't quote me on that, because I can't remember.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a BSR 10 that I have used for a three seasons and I'm happy with it.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys.

Upon further review, it looks like the three rakes are all now essentially the Sitrex rake (just like Troy mentioned above). I think the BSR rake my dealer has in stock was a holdover & is the older style before they changed over to the Sitrex model. I'm still working on pricing, but my New Holland dealer is also my Bush Hog dealer so it will come down to whichever model gets me the best deal.


----------



## KNFarm (Jul 7, 2011)

If you have a dealer nearby, I would also recommend checking out a Kuhn SR110 GII. When looking for a new rake, I demoed the 12 wheel version a couple years ago and thought it was a really well built rake. The only reason I didn't buy it is because I got a rotary rake instead. They usually are running some sort of special finance deals too.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Kuhn doesn't have independent suspension for each wheel they have 2 wheels hooked in tandem. I'd take the independent suspended wheels anyday.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> The Kuhn doesn't have independent suspension for each wheel they have 2 wheels hooked in tandem. I'd take the independent suspended wheels anyday.


Yes they do. You must have been looking at an older Kuhn before everybody went to independent wheels.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Strange was just at a Kuhn dealer last week and all his brand new SR112 GII's were all 2 wheels on a tandem shaft. He did have a SR 300 something that had independently suspended wheels.


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> The Kuhn doesn't have independent suspension for each wheel they have 2 wheels hooked in tandem. I'd take the independent suspended wheels anyday.


Thats the only fauth I have with my Kuhn SR110.


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the Kuhn Sr-something and like it, it's well built, has a good range of adjustments.

It is a 2016, does not have independent suspension on the rake wheels, I wish it did.

I was all set to order in an equivalent NH rake (with the suspension) until I got the price.

It would have been almost 2,700.00 more than the Kuhn, and that was in the crate,

I would have to assemble it (me trying to get the price down one way or another)

The Kuhn was in stock, assembled, and a lot less dinero, so I hooked it on to my pickup, towed it home.

Point is, if you can afford it, definitely get the independent hay wheel suspension, unless your hay fields are very flat.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

I went with the New Holland. There didn't end up being much difference between the Bush Hog & NH, plus they had the NH assembled on the lot, ready to go.

I'm watching weather and trying to figure out if the rain forecast for Sunday here in KY is going to hit us or not. I'm ready to get some hay raked and baled!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice rake. You will enjoy it.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

acarpenter said:


> I went with the New Holland. There didn't end up being much difference between the Bush Hog & NH, plus they had the NH assembled on the lot, ready to go.
> 
> I'm watching weather and trying to figure out if the rain forecast for Sunday here in KY is going to hit us or not. I'm ready to get some hay raked and baled!


What is the model of the JD in the picture? Do you have any problems starting in cool/cold weather? I am having this problem and have posted in a different thread. I am wondering what your experience has been.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

dvcochran

JD tractor in acarpenter's photo appears to be a '69-'72 3020 or 4020. IIRC your JD tractor that's hard to start is a utility type with a different type engine built in a different factory with a different type hyd system built in a different factory so it's similar to ""comparing apples to oranges"" with only real similarity is name & colors of tractors.


----------



## acarpenter (Jan 21, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> What is the model of the JD in the picture? Do you have any problems starting in cool/cold weather? I am having this problem and have posted in a different thread. I am wondering what your experience has been.


As Tx Jim recognized, it's a '69 4020. She is not a good cold starter. Below 40 degrees, I usually pull the battery and keep it indoors and the warm battery will get it started down to about 30. It's ether time below that. I ordered a coolant heater kit from Deere this past winter. It was back ordered and I didn't get it until about a month ago (when it had already warmed up). Putting it on will be a project this fall.


----------

